# (944) 20 year old in for a makeover- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Had this Porsche 944 S2 dropped of to me for 10 days, basically I ended up working on it in between existing bookings and gave about 23 hours in total.
The owner hadn't parted with a huge amount of money for the car, but felt it should receive some love & attention and transform the tired looking finish.

*Upon arrival.*





































*Engine bay.*

A fair few years of soiling under the bonnet,





































Been a while since I last vaccumed an engine bay,










Cleaned using various brushes and plenty of G101, dressed using AS Finish (final buff to remove excess after the polishing stage) and painted areas polished with Prime,




























Wheels removed and cleaned with Espuma revolution throughout, old wheel weight adhesives removed, sealed using SV Autobahn,



















Arch areas cleaned,










Vehicle foamed x2 with Megs APC,



















Shuts and various trim cleaned,










Washed, rinsed, de-contaminated and dried using Plush towels,










With most panels having seen paint at some time or another, the Paintwork was enhanced using IP 3.02 on a Gloss-it light cut pad, most areas receiving 2-3 hits,





















































A couple of 50/50 comparison's,



















A poor smart repair faded down but not fully removed,



















With the finish improved, the paintwork was refined using PO85rd on a 3m finishing pad,



















Indicator lenses and housings polished using Prime,




























*Major stonechips filled and lessoned on the eye,
*Paintwork sealed using Meguiars#21 and topped of with Smartwax Concours,
*Rubber and plastic trim dressed using CG new look gel,
*Glass cleaned throughout and sealed,
*Chrome polished using Autosol,
*Rubber seals nourished with SV Seal feed,
*Final wipedown with Zaino Z-8.

*Results.*



























































































Absolutely love these cars and hopefully will get the chance to own another one soon.
Thanks for looking.:thumb:


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Lovely car, I really enjoyed the write up. I imagine the wheels were particularly hard work, 20 years of neglect?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning mate as all ways


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

great turn around Rob


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Sveneng said:


> Lovely car, I really enjoyed the write up. I imagine the wheels were particularly hard work, 20 years of neglect?


Thanks, the alloys had seen some refurbishment in their lifetime so were fairly straightforward and only needed a few applications and some light claying.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That is fantastic Rob :thumb:, for a car that old it really looks great.

Brilliant work, bet the owner was pleased with the results .


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

feeling the love in the car now, mint job there fair play


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Stunning as always, how do you find the Gloss-it pads? Thinking about getting some myself sometime.


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Cracking result, would love one of these as a weekend car.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Superb Work!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Rob, 

lovely job mate :thumb: bought back to life and probably now looking better than she did as new !! Lovely finish and beautiful shine, as always a great read and beautiful transformation

Mike Jack 'n' Joe (team Face):wave:


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Fantastic! Love the porsche brand!:thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Great work Rob :thumb:


----------



## cjm (Mar 4, 2009)

outstanding work absolutely beautiful


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Truly one of the best details in a long time. What a difference.:thumb::thumb::thumb:*


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

beautiful finish nice one..


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice work


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Excellent turn around .. makes me want to get another 944 again  Amazing cars to drive .. Handling was supurb


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

ads2k said:


> That is fantastic Rob :thumb:, for a car that old it really looks great.
> 
> Brilliant work, bet the owner was pleased with the results .


Thanks Adam, really enjoy working on the older ones that give you something to get stuck into.



Edward101 said:


> Stunning as always, how do you find the Gloss-it pads? Thinking about getting some myself sometime.


The Gloss-it pads are excellent, the yellow light cutting pad is very effective, well worth a try.:thumb:



tdekany said:


> *Truly one of the best details in a long time. What a difference.:thumb::thumb::thumb:*


Thank you, very much appreciated.



gdavison said:


> Excellent turn around .. makes me want to get another 944 again  Amazing cars to drive .. Handling was supurb


Thanks, the engines are very strong and would still give most modern day 3.0 ltrs a run for their money, perfectly weighted with the gearbox set towards the rear and front engined.
I'm in 2 minds whether to get a trackday toy or a restoration project, maybe compromise on a bit of each.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

different car now Rob, cracking


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Lovely job, must have been quite satisfying. :thumb:


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Beautiful job. That has been totally transformed. :thumb:


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Fantabulous!!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Stunning work :thumb:

I've been thinking of getting one of these for a while as a bit of a restoration project, this thread has made me want one even more 

Chris


----------



## nmj (Jan 3, 2010)

*944*

Really nice job there well done i love the 944 its a great car for a little money :thumb:


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Stunning detailing work as always ...


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

oooh yeah like that a lot Rob me old son !


----------



## Blw (Dec 23, 2009)

Looks fantastic, top job.


----------



## Kano (Nov 28, 2009)

looks immense after the detail, good work mate


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Great job as always.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Rob I Think you have just shown us what detailing is all about!:thumb: To bring that Porker back to life not only takes alot of hard work but also alot of love and dedication in what you do:thumb: Sometimes i prefer to see details like that rather than a new R8 etc etc Stunning mate:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

excellent work mate:thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Lovely work Rob! :thumb:

Best regards


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

chillly said:


> Rob I Think you have just shown us what detailing is all about!:thumb: To bring that Porker back to life not only takes alot of hard work but also alot of love and dedication in what you do:thumb: Sometimes i prefer to see details like that rather than a new R8 etc etc Stunning mate:thumb:


Thanks for your comment mate :thumb:, these are my favourite kind of details, not all cars are going to reach perfection and theres a certain appeal that your transforming something neglected and tired, and winding back the years so to speak.


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

Blinding Rob ... as ever 
Really ... must ... avoid ... putting ... car ... in ... for ... pro ... correction. Have spent too much on my own kit already !


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:

Looks great Rob


----------



## GTR_Skyline (Feb 9, 2009)

Superb results...great job.
Prashan


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work mate :thumb:


----------



## GhosTTy (Jan 2, 2009)

Fantastic! Another 944 brought back to its former glory. Makes my recent effort look amateur in comparison to your professional work.

Did you have a go at the interior too? In my 944 S2 the leather has gained a little shine and lost its suppleness. I'd be interested in your suggestions. I've used Gliptone Liquid Leather, which made a big improvement, but it needs something more.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

GhosTTy said:


> Fantastic! Another 944 brought back to its former glory. Makes my recent effort look amateur in comparison to your professional work.
> 
> Did you have a go at the interior too? In my 944 S2 the leather has gained a little shine and lost its suppleness. I'd be interested in your suggestions. I've used Gliptone Liquid Leather, which made a big improvement, but it needs something more.


Thank you, the interior was in a pretty good state considering, the customer wanted the leather cleaned because on close inspection it looked grubby, whilst the everyday soiling was cleaned up it turned out the grubby parts needed re-colouring due to the areas wearing.
Swissvax leather milk is my go to product, but if your not getting results with the Gliptone then the leather may need some specialist advice.
Ben at the furniture clinic would be able to advise you best- http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Cleaning.htm


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

As said, I think these details are sometimes more interesting and worthwhile than the exotica.
And well done on this one, the end result is fantastic as ever. :thumb:

I think I may have a look into one of these as a bit of a weekender toy too......


----------



## CJS Evo (May 6, 2010)

Great work!!


----------



## tapeit (May 9, 2010)

looks great, good job!


----------



## oz951 (May 1, 2010)

Excellent work, I have a soft spot for seeing 944's brought back to life. 

I thought I was the only nutter out there that did things like this but this web site has shown me I am not alone.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

No rust, thats in really good condition for an old 944. 

The paint looks really glossy, nice job mate.


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

These are great cars and you done a fantastic job. Looks gorgeous


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

lovely jubbly


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Such a transformation - :thumb: Fantastic result


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

excellent work, i really do like the 944 S2's


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work Rob


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Cracking job:thumb::argie::argie:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

very good job


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Amazing transformation for 23hrs!! The car looks awesome!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top job :thumb:


----------



## ijaen (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow! Excellent job!


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Any work done on the interior?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

PIT said:


> Any work done on the interior?


The interior was in pretty good shape, just a wipedown to the trim and carpets, seals etc.., leather will need re-colouring at a later date due to some usual wear and tear.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

What a transformation, fantastic detail!! :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Superb work :thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

superb results and really nice work, lovely write up as well.

always liked the 944...


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Excellent job Rob and I know you've got a soft spot for them too


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work - looks absolutely mint after the detail :thumb:


----------

